
Trump on Coming Debt Crisis: ‘I Won’t Be Here’ When It Blows Up - AliCollins
https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump-on-coming-debt-crisis-i-wont-be-here-when-it-blows-up
======
Digory
This has been the default position of every administration in my lifetime. If
times are bad, we need stimulus. If times are good, we can spare the cash to
goose the growth.

Headline could be “Trump Agrees with Keynes: In the Long Run, We’re All Dead.”

------
mmsimanga
Disclaimer: I am not American, just an observer from afar. This story kind off
explains why some people would vote for him (I am not saying I would vote for
him). He appears to tell the truth. As someone who sits in a number of
meetings in a corporate company listening to people proposing/talking about
things they have will never implement. Trump can sound refreshing. How many
times do executives pay lip service to operational issues and nothing is done.
Until the system crashes then something will be done about it.

~~~
cjbenedikt
That would include climate change as well, wouldn't it?

